# Denis SMALLEY



## Guest (Dec 30, 2020)

Here's a great bit of news concerning a recent CD release of electroacoustic music by *Denis SMALLEY* comprising two new works and an older one: Fabrezan Preludes (2015-2016), Sommeil de Rameau (2014-2015) and The Pulses of Time (1978).

Check out the link below for some extracts and more details.
https://electrocd.com/en/album/5915/Denis_Smalley/Portail

And here for a brief bio:
https://electrocd.com/en/artiste/smalley_de/Denis_Smalley


----------

